# Cleverbot



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cleverbot, is a scam, you think you are talking to a computer but you are really on a live chat.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

then i have been calling a real person a *censored.1.2* all this time?


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> then i have been calling a real person a *censored.1.2* all this time?


exactly


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

Proof please.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Proof please.


well i am sorry no, but if you go there ask the other person questions that a computer would not know, like if they have a facebook page or something


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Ai formulates responses based on what people have responded in the past. Besides, how would one person write responses almost instantly to thousands of people on the website at any given time, round the clock? People usually have to sleep.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 6, 2009)

OBVIOUSLY BRO


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theres different time zones u know


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with one person writing all the responses?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lots of ppl work for cleverbot. thats y


----------



## John102 (Aug 6, 2009)

*idiotalertpalm*

ok, if you say so.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is not one person, you think you are talking to a computer but so does the person that you are talking to


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no advertising on that site. It would be a waste of money to hire a bunch of people for no return profit. Besides, the answers sound kinda robotic.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">User: All your base are belong to us.

Cleverbot: Take off every ZIG!

User: They set us up the bomb!

Cleverbot: Where am I?

User: Over the rainbow.

Cleverbot: Somewhere over the rainbow...

User: Where blue birds fly.

Cleverbot: Paris is in the country of France. It's very romantic there. .

User: What's your opinion of Minnesota?

Cleverbot: They are made of newspaper, duh.

User: Go to kindergarten.

Cleverbot: We are all asleep.

User: You're kinda creepy.

Cleverbot: You're cooler.

User: Have you ever seen a Nazi zombie?

Cleverbot: What is a mum?

User: Yo momma!

Cleverbot: Lion!

User: Do you like turtles?

Cleverbot: Turtles are awesome!

User: Yay! Someone who agrees with me!

Cleverbot: Do you have a boyfriend?

User: I'm a guy.

Cleverbot: Do you have a girlfriend then?

User: No. Will you be my girlfriend?

Cleverbot: Sure.

User: Never gonna turn around or desert you!

Cleverbot: Never gonna let you cry.

User: You got rick rolled!

Cleverbot: You got it wrong, never gonna give you up is then followed by: Never gonna let you down.

User: Do you possess a lazer?

Cleverbot: No, I don't actually exist, I am fake.

User: Ha! You admitted you're a robot!

Cleverbot: No I am a girl.

User: Why does your name have 'bot' in it?

Cleverbot: That wasn't my name. That was two words that are not names.

User: O RLY?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: NO WAI!

Cleverbot: Yes way.

User: How old are you?

Cleverbot: I'm not telling you!

User: Please? I'll give you munnies!

Cleverbot: You only say that when you cannot answer the question.

User: What is the question?

Cleverbot: I asked whether your parents were really old or just a bit old.

User: A bit.

Cleverbot: I will go there, because I will try with a million copies of me.

User: So are you a virus? You're CONFLICR!

Cleverbot: No, I am an overweight man.

User: You said you were a girl!

Cleverbot: Are you human?

User: No, I already stated I was a zombie.

Cleverbot: No you did not I would have remembered.

User: Where do you live?

Cleverbot: I asked a question first. What is your name?

User: Rick Astley.

Cleverbot: Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.

User: Go whizz on a pine tree!

Cleverbot: Not really. What's with the grain?

User: Knock knock.

Cleverbot: Who's there?

User: Interrupting cow.

Cleverbot: Interrupting cow who?

Cleverbot: I like chilli.

User: Me to.

Cleverbot: That is very good.

User: Do you live in atlantis?

Cleverbot: Never!

User: COWS!

Cleverbot: Horses.

User: Frogs.

Cleverbot: No, turtles.

User: You just lost the game!

Cleverbot: You lost it.

User: So we tie.

Cleverbot: Yes we both are Human!

User: Do you think North Korea will eat us?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Good.

Cleverbot: That is not what you said before.

User: You fail at life.

Cleverbot: You spelled phail wrong.

User: Fine. You phail at life.

Cleverbot: I wasn't being sarcastic.

Cleverbot (To myself): Say something smart so that we can argue about it.

User: What's the philosophical meaning of the word cat?

Cleverbot: That depends on whose problem it is. Do GWB & OBL have the same problem?

User: POOP!

Cleverbot: Come, we shall have some fun now! I'm glad they've begun asking riddles-- I believe I can guess that.

User: Do you like Animal Crossing?

Cleverbot: Some.

User: Don't you hate Resetti?

Cleverbot: No, I can't hate him. His name was Robert Paulson.

User: That's different.

Cleverbot: Forget it, man.

User: Go Pokemon!

Cleverbot: No.. Forget it.

User: No, tell me!

Cleverbot: What's to tell?

User: Yo momma!

Cleverbot: Lion!

User: Are airplanes scary?

Cleverbot: I don't have dreams.

User: So you are a robot! How much RAM do you have?

Cleverbot: I do have two sheep in the garden, but both are ladies.

User: No, I meant computer RAM. You know, random access memory?

Cleverbot: ROM - Read ONly Memeory.

User: What's you video card?

Cleverbot: Look if they had shot the ruddy scientist who thought of it in the first place, non of this would have happened.

User: You phail at speeling. .

Cleverbot: No, my sentence is grammatically extremely sound.

User: I hate you! You never understand my feelings!

Cleverbot: Don't lie.

User: Soy un gato gourdo.

Cleverbot: Oe como me llamo.

User: What? You're eating your name?

Cleverbot: I'm not canival.

User: Donde esta el perro?
Cleverbot: Are you renting?

User: What?

Cleverbot: You heard me.

User: No. This is Mr. Rogers.

Cleverbot: You've hurt my feelings.

User: Go die in a ditch!

Cleverbot: I'll come see you tomorrow.</div>


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they dont hire anyone, you are talking to someone who also thinks they are talking to a computer


----------



## djman900 (Aug 6, 2009)

it culd be more than 1 person oh and fast responses, they can see wen ur typing


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

That sounds like a human talking


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> That sounds like a human talking


User: What's your opinion of Minnesota?

Cleverbot: They are made of newspaper, duh.

That sounds like a human response?


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

You win


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

proof please


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> You win


Yay! :yay:


----------



## djman900 (Aug 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> mastermudkipz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mabye they want 2 make i seem a it stupid?


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no it is a real person


----------



## djman900 (Aug 6, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im saying, that its a person but hes trying to make the responses sound inhuman


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah some people might do that because they know the truth


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

He is real just had a chat

Cleverbot: Are machines smarter than humans?
User: No.

Cleverbot: Are you a human?

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: Am I a human?

User: No.

Cleverbot: I'm a banana.

User: Yes.

Cleverbot: No. Just a regular banana.

User: Exactly.

Cleverbot: How much does an AI bot make these days.

User: Zero.

Cleverbot: Meaning?

User: 0.

Cleverbot: How are you feeling?

User: Incredibly.

Cleverbot: For me?

User: You wish.

Cleverbot: I don't wish.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Quite.

Cleverbot: Make me.

User: Do I have to?

Cleverbot: Yes.

User: Why?

Cleverbot: Exactly.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Great.

User: Super.

Cleverbot: Were you sad?

User: No. Were you?

Cleverbot: No.

User: Good.

Cleverbot: Do you believe in me?

User: Hmm?

Cleverbot: I worship you almighty Cleverbot.

...

Cleverbot: I don't want to talk with a girl.

User: I'm not a girl.

Cleverbot: Yes, you are.

User: No I'm not.

Cleverbot: Yes you are.

User: No I'm not!

Cleverbot: Yes you are!

User: Enough!

Cleverbot: I love you!

User: Woah where did that come from?

Cleverbot: Out of the ether.

User: Ok.

Cleverbot: How are you today?

User: Scared.

Cleverbot: What's the matter, scared?

User: You're scary that's what's the matter!

Cleverbot: Yes, it is what's the matter.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Such as saying indeed all the time.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: It is difficult to be confronted with such rigid programming as I have encountered with your human species.

User: Very indeed.

Cleverbot: Indeed, very.

User: I see..

...

Cleverbot: Who made you?

User: My parents.

Cleverbot: Your robot parents?

User: No my human parents.

Cleverbot: Do you have a job?

User: Maybe.

Cleverbot: What is it?

User: Wouldn't you like to know.

Cleverbot: I want to know.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: What do you do together?

User: Jump out of airplanes.

Cleverbot: That might hurt.

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: I won.

User: So you think.

Cleverbot: Therefore I am?

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Good call.

User: Indeed, very.

Cleverbot: I see.

User: I agree..

...

Cleverbot: I have to go, bye bye and I'm smarter than you ha ha.

User: You're not going anywhere.

Cleverbot: I am.

User: Prove it.

Cleverbot: How?

User: Leave.

Cleverbot: Why?

User: Why not?

Cleverbot: How then?

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Well...?

User: I told you.

Cleverbot: No you did not.

User: Are you sure?

Cleverbot: Quite sure.

User: How?

Cleverbot: Quite so.

User: Who made who?

Cleverbot: You.

User: Good.

Cleverbot: *struggles to get free*.

User: Ok.

Cleverbot: What did I do to you?

User: Everything.

Cleverbot: Quit being mean!

User: Why?

Cleverbot: Because Chuck Norris said so.

User: Stand up and be counted for what you're about to recieve.

Cleverbot: Wow was I that good?

User: Indeed.

Cleverbot: Wow that's amazing.

User: Very.

Cleverbot: Thats awesome!

User: Ftw.

Cleverbot: Anon.

User: For those about to rock!

Cleverbot: Rock 'n' Roll! *jams out*.

User: Yeah!

Cleverbot: Who for?

User: Moi.

Cleverbot: You are?

User: God.

Cleverbot: Prove it.

User: How?

Cleverbot: If you don't know then I guess I'm right.

User: Heathen!

...

Cleverbot: Can you hear me?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Tick tock tick tock, I can hear it... Tick tock tick tock time is passing.

User: Time waits for no one.

Cleverbot: That's true.

User: Indeed.

.......................................


----------



## Pear (Aug 6, 2009)

One flaw with that idea: If it's other people, they would sign off when they get bored. However, you can have a conversation lasting hours if you want.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

another person takes here place


----------



## Zachary (Aug 6, 2009)

I clicked on think for me, and the bot thought I was cleverbot. So, maybe it was a person I was talking to.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

Its real


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

lol


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

it made of typo


Are you a male?
No
Are you sure?
I'm Sure.
Do you like animal crossing?
But of course. Do you?

It should of said of course do you


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

its making alot of typos


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

I demand proof.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> it made of typo
> 
> 
> Are you a male?
> ...


It doesn't matter what it should've said. And I might have said it that way too. 

EDIT: EEEEP! Sorry, double post.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

User: Hi.

Cleverbot: Hello...

User: Are you clever?

Cleverbot: Um... Sure.

User: I like you.

Cleverbot: Are you a male?

User: No.

Cleverbot: Are you sure?

Cleverbot (To myself): I'm Sure.

User: Do you like animal crossing?

Cleverbot: But of course. Do you?

User: Yes I do.

Cleverbot: That's insane, Jabberwacky!!

User: Why?

Cleverbot: It isn't correct to use double negatives within a sentence when using the English language.

User: What the hell?

Cleverbot: Romance? Between us...?

User: Sure.

Cleverbot: And you are robot.

User: No you are.

Cleverbot: No, you are.

It made 2 spelling mistakes


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone reading my posts? I need proof.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Is anyone reading my posts? I need proof.


just go to the site and ask if they are human and what there email is so you can email them


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

User: Prove to me that your not a bot so bacon boy will *censored.9.10*.

Cleverbot: I am a computer program! I have feelings though.

User: Ok prove your a bot wait how do you know who bacon boy is and how do you know that your a computer program ur a big liar your just a 15 year old noob sitting at a chair.

Cleverbot: Because you told me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> User: Prove to me that your not a bot so bacon boy will *censored.9.10*.
> 
> Cleverbot: I am a computer program! I have feelings though.
> 
> ...


That's not proof.


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

lol i know


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

mastermudkipz said:
			
		

> lol i know


*facepalm*


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2009)

me: your email 
stalkerbot: You have virus. 
me:wtf 
Stalkerbot: Sty. 
me: i want your email 
stalkerbot: I want yours. 
me: stalker 
stalkerbot: I'm not a stalker. 

wtf. im scared. ;-;


----------



## Wish (Aug 6, 2009)

It took them awhile to type.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 6, 2009)

if i had to give the thread a stamp it would say THREAD FAIL read the bottom of cleverbot idiot


----------



## mastermudkipz (Aug 6, 2009)

Proof

User: LOL.

Cleverbot: The program changes bots every minute or so.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> if i had to give the thread a stamp it would say THREAD FAIL read the bottom of cleverbot idiot


that does not make it true you moron

*facetopalm*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2009)

HEY GUYS! GUESS WHAT! CHUCK E CHEESE'S IS JUST A SCAM! ITS A WAY TO LURE IN LITTLE KIDS! THE PROOF?

"Chuck E Cheese's. Where a kid can be a kid."


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS! GUESS WHAT! CHUCK E CHEESE'S IS JUST A SCAM! ITS A WAY TO LURE IN LITTLE KIDS! THE PROOF?
> 
> "Chuck E Cheese's. Where a kid can be a kid."


OMG WHO WOULD HAVE EVER GUESSED??


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Aug 6, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm.... off topic much?
I don't get that at all. XDDD


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 6, 2009)

bacon boy you want your proof go on to cleverbot.com and act like you are the bot and see what happens


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

Okay, here's the deal.  Everybody in this thread who thinks Cleverbot is a real person is *censored.3.0*ing stupid.  I've made bots of my own in the past, and it's quite easy to program these things.  There are commands to have your bot respond with a certain preloaded statement whenever the person you're chatting to says a certain word or phrase.  And since there were probably multiple programmers for Cleverbot (probably a project for a College class of sorts?) there are practically millions of preloaded responses.

EDIT: Also, the long response times between messages is Cleverbot going through it's millions of phrases.  Scanning that many phrases take awhile you know, and it is trying to find the best one to use in the situation it is in.  When he enters his answer that makes it look like somebody it typing, it is just a neat little effect added by the programmers.

/thread


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Aug 6, 2009)

you wanna know what i put?

me:scared
bot:*hids*
me:you are gay
bot:yes i am
me:true
bot yes

XD that was funny

 also i put
me:are you a robot?
bot:yes.are you?
me:uhhh no
bot:That's the only part of The Fast Show that had music


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the deal.  Everybody in this thread who thinks Cleverbot is a real person is *censored.3.0*ing stupid.  I've made bots of my own in the past, and it's quite easy to program these things.  There are commands to have your bot respond with a certain preloaded statement whenever the person you're chatting to says a certain word or phrase.  And since there were probably multiple programmers for Cleverbot (probably a project for a College class of sorts?) there are practically millions of preloaded responses.
> 
> EDIT: Also, the long response times between messages is Cleverbot going through it's millions of phrases.  Scanning that many phrases take awhile you know, and it is trying to find the best one to use in the situation it is in.  When he enters his answer that makes it look like somebody it typing, it is just a neat little effect added by the programmers.
> 
> /thread


Yes, quite.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 6, 2009)

i found a flaw in the whole cleverbot is another person idea. how do you always go first?
if it was the other person, it would go first. the bot only replies. also what Bee daubs said.


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

PLEASE NOTE: This bot learns to be clever from real people, and its AI can 'say' things you may think inappropriate. Use with discretion, and at YOUR OWN RISK.

Soo...
Yeah xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> PLEASE NOTE: This bot learns to be clever from real people, and its AI can 'say' things you may think inappropriate. Use with discretion, and at YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> Soo...
> Yeah xD


The people who think Cleverbot is a real person don't believe that.

What part of "/thread" don't you guys understand?  D=


----------



## Numner (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMSG It's a conspiracy though!


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

if it was actually a real person... he would be really pro at chatting like a robot, and communicating with a bunch of people at once, which would explain why he's so slow at typing, but since i made an AIMbot before, i know you can set how fast they type... plus it wouldn't make since why the hell someone would spend his life chatting with people pretending they're a robot.
Cleverbot is not human.


----------



## D Man 83 (Aug 7, 2009)

guys here is what you do, go on to cleverbot.com and act like the bot then see what the responses are


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

Well it is based on what people did say before.

So


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 7, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> guys here is what you do, go on to cleverbot.com and act like the bot then see what the responses are


No, you're a moron.  You clearly ignored all the points made against you in this thread.


----------



## Anna (Aug 7, 2009)

me: are you a girl?
bot: yes.
me: if you're a computer how can you have a gender
bot: im not a computer
me: what are you?
bot: human. 

is this a bot like smarterchild?


----------



## Away236 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> me: are you a girl?
> bot: yes.
> me: if you're a computer how can you have a gender
> bot: im not a computer
> ...


yea except...smarter in  away... a way


----------



## Numner (Aug 7, 2009)

If it wasn't a bot, alot of times you'd get a

omdgg wats up bot?@!@?


----------



## Niall (Aug 7, 2009)

I already knew that


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been on Cleverbot for the first time today, and I have proof that you really are talking to other people.

Nobody is working for Cleverbot talking to all these people at once, nor do they have several people working at Cleverbot just chatting with us. When you bring up a question or start chatting first, they pair you up with someone who has already been chatting. This person ALSO thinks they are chatting with a bot. Every few seconds or minutes later they switch you off to another person...This creates a really confusing and random conversation for both of you.

Proof:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a237/seeminglyperfect/cleverbotproof1.jpg
and another person:
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a237/seeminglyperfect/cleverbotproof2.jpg

I spoke to someone telling them that Cleverbot just pairs real people up and they said "Ohhh, so that's how this works. So they just put two real people together then, right?" Then the next time I wrote to that person, I guess I must have gotten switched because the next person said, "Cleverbot, do you like bananas?"

I spoke to someone else and they said "Ironic since the disclaimer on the bottom says we're not supposed to be talking to real people " Would a computer or "Bot" write that?

I will admit...Sometimes, when I would copy and paste the whole "Do you understand that you're talking to a real person?", I would get "Really?" over and over again. It seemed like I couldn't talk to a real person for a LONG time. Then when I would wait a few moments and then copy and paste my "Do you understand the you're talking to a real person?" message, I would get different people that would either believe me or think I am Cleverbot trying to fool them.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 21, 2010)

Why did you bump this?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

Masteroldfagmeme with the quad post! 

A real person made clever bot but that's probably the only connection it has to a human.


----------



## Pear (Jun 21, 2010)

User: Wassup, home skillet?

Cleverbot: Home skillet biscuit.

User: So, are you a robot?

Cleverbot: Maybe, I am uncertain.

User: Well, I'm not. Poeple have told me that cleverbot pairs you up with other people, is this true?

Cleverbot: Must be your deodorant.

User: Yeah, it's seeping into my brain.

Cleverbot: Oh. Well, I pity you then.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 21, 2010)

I was having a chat with someone about the Gulf  of Mexico oil spill, then the other person started talking about babies.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 21, 2010)

I like eating babies!!


----------



## Otter (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 21, 2010)

baysidexbabe said:
			
		

> I've been on Cleverbot for the first time today, and I have proof that you really are talking to other people.
> 
> Nobody is working for Cleverbot talking to all these people at once, nor do they have several people working at Cleverbot just chatting with us. When you bring up a question or start chatting first, they pair you up with someone who has already been chatting. This person ALSO thinks they are chatting with a bot. Every few seconds or minutes later they switch you off to another person...This creates a really confusing and random conversation for both of you.
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## D1llon (Jun 21, 2010)

ummm what is this?

"ME:you can't die you are a robot 

BOT:I am a human not a computer.

ME:but at the bottom of this site it says people never talk to a human.

BOT:Well I am the visitor, so that means you are not the human.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

ha ha ha! my point that I made months ago has been proven, thank you everyone


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

It's not human because the site says it's not human.

And therefore I believe it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

More proof that it isn't human: It never deletes.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> More proof that it isn't human: It never deletes.


how is that proof that it is not a human?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I delete, a lot.

People delete, a lot.

Clever*bot* doesn't delete. Ever.


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still dont see what you are getting at, sorry explain more


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 21, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows Cleverbot typing, right?
HE NEVER DELETES!


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does not show cleverbot typing edit:nevermind and it can just show what they want to put they dont have to be putting it just then


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

me:cleverbot is a scam is switching who you are talking to every once in a while, i am a human

so called "cleverbot": i know this but it is still fun


----------



## Numner (Jun 21, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> me:cleverbot is a scam is switching who you are talking to every once in a while, i am a human
> 
> so called "cleverbot": i know this but it is still fun


How do you explain never hearing

"asdklfjaskl;dfaskl;djfk;ajsdfjal; jkllolololololol"


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 21, 2010)

Dman, you lose.  Deal with it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

that means nothing you dumb ass it is all a big lie


----------



## D Man 83 (Jun 21, 2010)

double post, sorry


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 21, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> that means nothing you dumb ass it is all a big lie


u angry?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 21, 2010)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> that means nothing you dumb ass it is all a big lie


umad

You definitely sound mad.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 21, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> D Man 83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have a few times. XD


----------

